# Best Budget Lense for do it all



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

Looking for a lense for my Canon 300d, nothing fancy just good for taking nice pics on hol with the mrs, and the odd sunny day of my car 

Cheers 

Sub £100 2nd hand is what im thinking


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

Have you thought about the 50mm 1.8 ? Or do you want zoom?
cheers
Drum


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got a Nikon D5000 but my friend with a Canon 1000D swears by this Canon EOS 50mm f1.8 lens and you can get it for under £100 easily.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

As above a 50mm prime is nice f1.8 can be had for about £100.
Other than that my kit lens is very versatile (18-55mm)


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I take it a 50mm has no zoom adjustment at all?


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> I take it a 50mm has no zoom adjustment at all?


 No the fixed focal length is 50mm, your feet are the zoom


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

DrumMonley said:


> No the fixed focal length is 50mm, your feet are the zoom


arh right ok. Are they a good addition to have?

sorry to hijack, but then I suppose it will help you too :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

As has been already stated a Canon 50mm is a great all rounder, however the MK2 is knowhere as good as the old MK1, if you can stretch your budget a bit,you'll find one on Ebay, infact there's one on there right now!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Canon-EF-50mm...es_CameraLensesFilters_JN?hash=item5ad750d2e7


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a couple of lenses that I no longer want and this is what they are
SIGMA 18-125 F3.5-5.6

CANON EF 90-300mm f/4.5-5.6

These lenses are in great condition and the canon one has been used 3 times.
PM me if any good


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

If you're going to go for the 50mm, get a secondhand Mk1 - about £125 to £150 on fleabay. They're head and shoulders better than the new MkII, which is about £70 new. 

Other than that, Sigma make some good lenses in your price range, as do Canon, although a little more expensive.

Check out the dpreview webiste for unbiased reviews.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

JamesnDaz said:


> Looking for a lense for my Canon 300d, nothing fancy just good for taking nice pics on hol with the mrs, and the odd sunny day of my car
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sub £100 2nd hand is what im thinking


I guess the question will be what are you using now? If its a kit lens of 18-55 or similar then what else are you looking for?

The "nifty fifty" is a great lens and the MK II is good value for money - it can be picked up for £70 brand new - as others have said, the MK I is a better lens but attracts more money.

If you are wanting to add some zoom to your lens range then the 55-250 is a good budget zoom that can hold its own against some more expensive lenses.
Around £180 new they can be picked up for around £120 S/H


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

ive had a sigma 10-20, canon fixed 50, hated the 50 really couldnt use it for everything obviously, so was no good for me...


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

bought the sigma 18-125

Cheers


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

its called the nifty fifty apparently


----------



## TTrich (Oct 17, 2009)

Primes aren't really for your regular holiday snaps though. In those situations you really want a zoom lens with a good variation. The 18-125 is probably a good choice. 

Favourite lens at the moment for going walkabout is the Tamron 10-24mm and my 35mm 2.0.


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Have to say I'm not impressed with the 18-55 kit lens. Though I have only taken a few pics with it to date. Maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

baptistsan said:


> Have to say I'm not impressed with the 18-55 kit lens. Though I have only taken a few pics with it to date. Maybe it will grow on me.


I though the one that came with my 30d was rubbish, butter soft focus, I hear the IS version is better but still not great. My current walkaround lens is a Tamron 24-75mm 2.8 and it was night and day with the canon 18-55mm.


----------

